# 5 gallon saltwater?



## scottysgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Now no one bite my head off here, I am just wondering if this can be done. I don't plan to do it soon but was wondering if it was possible, and if so, what could I keep in it?
Thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

'Tis possible. Nano tanks, anyone?:mrgreen: This one limits your choice though. Might just stick with some corals and no fish. I haven't done this one but I've seen some marine enthusiasts doing them. It is very tricky to maintain good water parameters unfortunately. Don't worry about anyone biting your head off. I'll make sure they don't.:mrgreen: That's bound to backfire anyway.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, this tank is so small that you cant really keep fish in it. If you wanted to do it go with corals like zoas and polyps and stuff. they dont grow to fast or to large like others.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

these are by far the coolest nano reefs around. Check out this website, i joined it and the guys there are pretty cool.
http://www.oc-creative.com/reef/forum/default.asp


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

heres some more.
http://www.pbase.com/johnrbek/nano_reef
http://pccab.net/minibow/minibow.htm


----------

